# Programmieren mit Eclipse ohne Javadownload?



## Java_Men(chen) (2. Apr 2008)

Hi,

hab letztens folgende Frage mit nem Kumpel diskutiert, und wir sind zu keiner eindeutigen Antwort gekommen, vll kann einer von euch helfen:

Er war der Meinung, dass es zum Programmieren mit Eclipse (auf nem Rechner, auf dem noch nie was programmiert wurde --> also kein Javadownload oder ähnlcihes hinter sich hat) genügen würde einfach Eclipse downzuloaden, zu entpacken und dann beispielsweise eben ein Applet zu erstellen und zu starten.

Ich war der Meinung, dass man auf jeden Fall Java noch extra runterladen müsste.

Wer hat Recht?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Eclipse ist ein Java Programm. Ohne JRE startet es nicht.
Das eine schließt das andere aber nicht aus. Die meisten Linux Distributionen haben Java beispielsweise schon installiert, ohne das etwas heruntergeladen werden muss.


----------



## Java_Men(chen) (2. Apr 2008)

Ah, danke, man lernt nie aus 

Wie sieht man, ob so was schon installiert ist?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die meisten Linux Distributionen haben Java beispielsweise schon installiert, ohne das etwas heruntergeladen werden muss.


Ja, das ist aber meist das Gnu-Java. Warum wird eigentlich das Gnu-Java standardmäßig installiert und nicht das Java von Sun?



			
				Java_Men(chen) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht man, ob so was schon installiert ist?


Gib mal in deiner System-Console ein:
_java -version_


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Java_Men(chen) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht man, ob so was schon installiert ist?


java -version



> Warum wird eigentlich das Gnu-Java standardmäßig installiert und nicht das Java von Sun?


Es dauert noch ein wenig bis die 'GPLisierung' von SUNs Java
a)komplett vollzogen ist
b)sich in den Repositories der Distributoren niederschlägt

Du wirst auch keine nicht-kommerzielle Linux Version mit vorinstalliertem Adobe Flash und MP3 Codecs finden (zumindest kenne ich keine).


----------



## Java_Men(chen) (2. Apr 2008)

Danke schon mal!

Kann ich auch erst Eclipse installieren, und dann, falls es nicht funktioniert, danach noch Java, oder muss Java vorher bereits installiert sein?


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Java muss vorher installiert sein.

Mit 

```
update-alternatives --config java
```
und 

```
update-alternatives --config javac
```
kannst du den zu verwendende Java VM und den Compiler auswählen, zu empfehlen sind imho die orig. Sun Versionen, wie man diese installiert, kann man leicht durch Google rausfinden, ansonsten melde dich nochmal.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

@Java_Men(chen)
Eclipse wird nicht installiert, sondern entpackt. Ob nun erst JRE oder erst entpacken ist daher herzlich egal

@maki
Wie kommst du darauf das er/sie Linux verwendet?  ???:L 
Selbst wenn, das hätte keinen Einfluß darauf mit welchem Compiler Eclipse kompiliert und je nach Distribution nichtmal mit welcher JRE Eclipse gestartet wird.


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

> Wie kommst du darauf das er/sie Linux verwendet?


Jetzt wo du es sagst... oops



> Selbst wenn, das hätte keinen Einfluß darauf mit welchem Compiler Eclipse kompiliert und je nach Distribution nichtmal mit welcher JRE Eclipse gestartet wird.


Achso, dass wusste ich gar nicht.
Kannst du mir sagen mit welcher JRE/JDK Eclipse 3.2 auf Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop standardmässig gestartet wird?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

Der Compiler ist immer der Eclipse eigene Compiler. Die JRE, nun, das hängt davon ab   
Hast du Eclipse aus dem Repository installiert, oder von Eclipse.org heruntergeladen.
Wenn ersteres, dann gibt es eine VM-Lookup Datei. Die erste die gefunden wird, wird zum starten verwendet.
Wenn letzteres, dann entwder die Standard VM die du mit update-alternatives festgelegt hast, oder die, die in der eclipse.ini hinterlegt ist. eclipse.ini überschreibt den Standard.


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Klar, Eclipse hat seinen eigenen Compiler... nicht mein Tag heute...

Hab Eclipse aus dem Gnome Packetmanager installiert dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist, also wäre letzterer Vorschlag bei mir anzuwenden.
Werde mir mal meine eclipse.ini genauer ansehen.

Danke dir Wildcard.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

Du meinst Synaptic (das frontend für apt).
Nein, bei dir trifft dann ersteres zu (das meinte ich mit repositories). Bei dir gibt es eine Datei die eine Liste mit gängen VM Installationspfaden enthält. An erster Stelle steht GNU.
Pass die Datei /etc/eclipse/java_home entsprechend an um SUN's Java zu verwenden.


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

/etc/eclipse/java_home

Alles klar!

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /etc/eclipse/java_home
> 
> Alles klar!
> 
> Danke nochmals.



Kannst auch über Netzwerk programmieren mit citrix oder putty oder vnc auf metaframes o. ä.
das ist in einigen größeren projekten sogar besser.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Apr 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst auch über Netzwerk programmieren mit citrix oder putty oder vnc auf metaframes o. ä.
> das ist in einigen größeren projekten sogar besser.



DAS musst du mir erklären ... *gespannt bin*

- Alex


----------

